# Any upholsterers, trimmers near Aberdeen?



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any? Willing to travel up to around 100 miles from Aberdeen if I can't find one locally
TIA


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know anyone up here but Transcal are in Livingston.

http://www.transcal.co.uk/

I've seen some nice work of they have done. I don't think they are cheap though.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for that, always an option


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't think we have one local but give motorwerks a call as they deal with a lot of custom refurbs etc. They might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks but I'd rather not deal with them again (long story). I've heard of a guy named Sangster, also heard of one out in Banchory (Sim Upholstery I think) and heard that he is maybe semi retired but will try him anyway
Ging to be retrofitting heater pads to my seats and don't really fancy trying to put them back together again!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah yeah the guy in Banchory yeah he is good! Heard good things about him.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Good stuff, glad to hear that, I will give him a call for sure


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

macmaw said:


> Good stuff, glad to hear that, I will give him a call for sure


Do you have Gordons number?? If not PM me and I will PM you it.

He recovered my pillion seat on my bike and did a superb job.


----------

